# Birth Year Watches



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting a birth-year watch pretty much from the first day I joined this forum and yet I still havenâ€™t found one.

First of all I was looking closely a Seiko's purely on the basis that you can pin them down to the month of manufacture as well as the year and so first of all I set my sights on a starburst 6139 6002 and I just missed out on a mint one however my tastes changed so I was then on the look out for a 6138 3002 but alas that model didn't go into production until a year after I was born so I got one anyway 

Now I know some don't 'get' birth-year watches (alright Paul? :lol: ) but:

- Do you have one? If so what is it? (pics please!)

- You don't have one but would like one - what is it?

- And finally (and most importantly :lol: ) what suggestions do you have from 1972? I'm STILL looking!

Thanks in advance, Stuart


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

How about a nice Omega Seamaster from 1972?

Omegas, like Seikos, can be dated to an exact year (I think).

So can Bulova Accutrons of course.

Any others, anyone?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I have an Accutron from my birth year but purely from chance rather than design.










I've ruled myself out of specifically getting a birth year watch though, as all my faves are from '72-74 (120c, PP, SMf, 1000m) which is a bit late for me  but perfect for you 

so my suggestions

120c










SMf










PP










1000m










Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Now I know some don't 'get' birth-year watches (alright Paul? :lol: )


:yes:

...but if you _must_ have one, then Accutron sounds like a good choice.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Well yes, I've got one... well erm several:

1957's










apart from the Hamilton (1942)

The other thing I do for birth year - is try to get a limited edition #57








.....


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have an Omega Seamaster 30 from 1969 i bought a few years ago to satisfy my birth year watch need,havent got a clue where the pics are tho :huh:


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

No pictures, I'm afraid - I'm working in Abu Dhabi today...

Yup, I've got an Accutron, it's a 68, same as me... I've also got several Timex's from the same year - they're easy to date also.

The grail is a 68 Speedmaster, but maybe not during this Financial Crisis 

Dick


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been trying to find a nice 58 Omega for about 12 months now but haven't had any luck as yet - the quest continues....


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

I have been toying with the idea but being born in 1969 you tend to see a lot of Speedmaster activity on search engines... I just happen to be born the year we went to the moon!!

Will get one someday.


----------



## mac's TT (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a lovely seiko dress watch from 1969


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> I've been thinking about getting a birth-year watch pretty much from the first day I joined this forum and yet I still haven't found one.
> 
> First of all I was looking closely a Seiko's purely on the basis that you can pin them down to the month of manufacture as well as the year and so first of all I set my sights on a starburst 6139 6002 and I just missed out on a mint one however my tastes changed so I was then on the look out for a 6138 3002 but alas that model didn't go into production until a year after I was born so I got one anyway
> 
> ...


I'll admit to two :-










194?










194?

Can anyone tell me the year................


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I was sold this on the basis that it was a 1967 watch never checked just in case its not h34r:


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> I've been thinking about getting a birth-year watch pretty much from the first day I joined this forum and yet I still haven't found one.
> 
> First of all I was looking closely a Seiko's purely on the basis that you can pin them down to the month of manufacture as well as the year and so first of all I set my sights on a starburst 6139 6002 and I just missed out on a mint one however my tastes changed so I was then on the look out for a 6138 3002 but alas that model didn't go into production until a year after I was born so I got one anyway
> 
> ...


As far as 1972 is concerned you could try something non mechanical










I just love a bit of 1972 Bling


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I've got a cwc g10 from 1985 no point posting pics we all know what they look like I would like some thing more speical from 85 but not sure what


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have not put that much effort into looking, because it's not a super big deal for me. I do keep my eyes open for a Seamaster or Accutron Railroad though. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got this, I don`t know if it was actually made in `54 but the engraving dates from three months after my birth which is good enough for me...

*Benrus, 17 Jewels, 10K gold filled case, 1954.*


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

As close as I can guess to 1941!!!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> I've been thinking about getting a birth-year watch pretty much from the first day I joined this forum and yet I still havenâ€™t found one.
> 
> First of all I was looking closely a Seiko's purely on the basis that you can pin them down to the month of manufacture as well as the year and so first of all I set my sights on a starburst 6139 6002 and I just missed out on a mint one however my tastes changed so I was then on the look out for a 6138 3002 but alas that model didn't go into production until a year after I was born so I got one anyway
> 
> ...


Here you go. The ULTIMATE 1972 birth year watch - the Wittnauer Futurama 1000 sector retrograde watch:










I've yet to see one of these posted on this forum (o.k. I haven't looked that closely). They have an automatic movement that is easy to service, a quick set date function, and one of the most eye catching designs that you are likely to see. Wittnauer made these all through the 1970's, with gold and silver dials in addition to black. The watch in the picture is New Old Stock, and has an original bracelet (as opposed to a leather band which was also available). I've been meaning to write an article about these watches for the forum as I probably have more information about them than most people (literature, boxes, bracelets, dials etc.) and they are a watch that I truly enjoy wearing - heck I even had a custom done for me - had one of the gold cases rhodium plated and a custom black and silver dial. It looks great, and never fails to garner attention. Prices are still fairly reasonable for these watches, and are not too hard to source.

My birth year watch? Hamilton Flight ll from 1960 as recently overhauled by our very own Silver Hawk:










Hey I guess 1972 is the "Year of the Rat" too, in Chinese Zodiac, just like 1960 - we could be twins just separated at birth by a little bit of time.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Hopefully this one very soon a 66 Navitimer (what a birth year watch  )


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Anything nice from 1982? Thinking of getting my best man a "birth year" watch to wear on my wedding day. Something with an automatic movement, under Â£100!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A Zvezda from the third quarter of 1956... (~09/56)...


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

I would love a Jaeger Lecoultre from 1964 for several reasons:

1) My initials are "JL" and the logo fits the bill nicely

2) 1964 is obviously birth year

3) They are a well established and respected swiss make

Only problem is I don't really know if I could afford anything from Jaeger LeCoultre as they appear to be an expensive brand, but to be honest as I am releatively new to collecting I don't really know what to actually look for and what models were around at that time. Any suggestions from forum members most welcome. In terms of style I would ideally like it to be a classic dress style type watch.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

stonedeaf said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking about getting a birth-year watch pretty much from the first day I joined this forum and yet I still haven't found one.
> ...


Nice Omegas. I would estimate 1945 for the WWW. The dial is lovely although the hands look to have been replaced at some point. They have nice age to them though in keeping with the watch. The crown does not look original either but overall a beautiful watch. I'm on the lookout for one of these atm.


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

That Wittnauer is one eyecatching peice!!!!!!!


----------



## mac's TT (Apr 29, 2009)

Would love a speedmaster from my birthyear 1969 but as this was the moon year they fetch top dollar and I've not got sufficient funds ATM


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

mac said:


> Would love a speedmaster from my birthyear 1969 but as this was the moon year they fetch top dollar and I've not got sufficient funds ATM


Well at least with a classic model such as that - you know they'll still be around when you do manage to save up!


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Funky choice for 1972, M.S., appropriate for the decade. And you did quite nicely for yourself with the Hamilton Flight II, a beautiful watch. I have a rather boring Hamilton CLD from 1949, my natal year, but nothing else. Perhaps this discussion will get me looking.

* * *

Here you go. The ULTIMATE 1972 birth year watch - the Wittnauer Futurama 1000 sector retrograde watch:










I've yet to see one of these posted on this forum (o.k. I haven't looked that closely). They have an automatic movement that is easy to service, a quick set date function, and one of the most eye catching designs that you are likely to see. Wittnauer made these all through the 1970's, with gold and silver dials in addition to black. The watch in the picture is New Old Stock, and has an original bracelet (as opposed to a leather band which was also available). I've been meaning to write an article about these watches for the forum as I probably have more information about them than most people (literature, boxes, bracelets, dials etc.) and they are a watch that I truly enjoy wearing - heck I even had a custom done for me - had one of the gold cases rhodium plated and a custom black and silver dial. It looks great, and never fails to garner attention. Prices are still fairly reasonable for these watches, and are not too hard to source.

My birth year watch? Hamilton Flight ll from 1960 as recently overhauled by our very own Silver Hawk:










Hey I guess 1972 is the "Year of the Rat" too, in Chinese Zodiac, just like 1960 - we could be twins just separated at birth by a little bit of time.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just had a quick trawl through my Omegas Stu and discovered two from 1972. Personally I'd get one of these, (you're not having mine though).










Or if you want something a little more toolish










Both can't be mistaken for anything else but the 2.4 Mhz Constellation is that bit more special.

I've not got an anything from my birth year (1965) as I prefer designs from the late 60's through to late 70's. I always wanted a 1965 Speedy mainly as I was born a day before the Gemini III mission but I got distracted along the way, I blame you lot .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas guys.

Keep them coming and let's see your birth-year watches...


----------

